# دعوة للتبرع بالدم



## Memo1977 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

:32: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أدعوكم اخوانى و اخواتى فى الله الى التبرع بالدم فى اقرب مركز للتبرع بالدم صدقونى يا جماعة ما احلى ان تتبرع بالدم مش المسلم للمسلم او المسيحى للمسيحى والله يا جماعة احساس جميل اوى ان تحس بنفسك انك سبب من اسباب انقاذ أحد بنى آدم تخيلو لو لا قدر الله لو كان هذا الشخص اخوك او ابنك او ابوك والله يا جماعة ربنا فاكر ومش بينسى عبيدو .
كمان ممكن نعتبر انها صدقة جارية وبالله عليكو بلاش الاعزار الواهية ذى مثلا تقولوا ان ممكن يجى فقر دم لا يا حبيبى انت قبل ما تتبرع بيتم عمل كشف طبى عليك غير انهم بيشوفو لو لا قدر الله عندك مرض معدى ولا حاجة ووالكلام ده كلو فى عملية معقمة جدا 
طب واحد يقول ان بنك الدم ممكن يكون فيه اختلاس او اى عملية سرقة بردو فيه حل روح البنك وانت حتلاقى اب او ام غلابانة عايزة تتبرع لابنها حتروح لها وتقولها لو سمحت يا حاجة ان جى اتبرع بالدم انت عايزة دم والله انا جربتها اكثر من مرة مش عارف اقولك ايه ممكن تعيط وممكن تدعيلك وصدقونى يا جماعة والله الدعوة مستجابة انا جربتها بنفسى
اخوكم فى الله م. محمد فكرى​


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك..


----------

